# Tonites snack....smoked cheddar and andouille!!!



## fpnmf (Oct 22, 2012)

The cheese ..NY sharp..has been vac packed since August...it is time..

Sliced some of the latest andouille and got out the buttery garlic Clubs...

Whooo  hoo this is good stuff..

I like the Food Saver/Fresh Saver rig too....













snack time 001.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 22, 2012


















snack time 006.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 22, 2012


















snack time 007.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 22, 2012


















snack time 008.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 22, 2012


















snack time 010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 22, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 22, 2012)

Sure looks tasty!!!!!

Sausage and cheese is definitely one of my favorite snacks!

The andouille looks excellent,...I love mine with chunks of fat too.

~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 23, 2012)

Chunks of fat is where its at!!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 23, 2012)

looks great Craig.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..........Where did ya get the andouille....I thought you were out
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 23, 2012)

boykjo said:


> looks great Craig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made some last week..or the week before...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128740/making-some-andouille-sunday-morning-new-pics-finished


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2012)

I like your snack... good eats.....


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 24, 2012)

That looks good. Think i'm going make some andouille this weekend :yahoo:


----------



## roller (Oct 24, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Chunks of fat is where its at!!


I am with you on that Craig...Snack looks like my kind of snack....


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!

Gonna make some more sausage next week after I get settled back in from the painters FINALLY leaving today..they did a great job...


----------



## dward51 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good.  If I ever get my work schedule back under control I have to convert that warmer and venture into the wonderful world of sausage making myself.


----------

